# info on 1960‘s happyland camp



## bon bon (10 Dec 2000)

I am trying to obtain any info on happyland camp, which was operating in the 1960‘s beside the st. catherines or niagara on the lake armouries. 
This camp was set up by/for cdn legion members suffering t.b. or any military incurred illnesses.
please e-mail any info or pics you may have to bbray17@home.com.
thank-you! bonnie


----------



## haley (11 Dec 2000)

I would suggest the Lake Street armouries in St. Catharines nor  Bulter Barracks, (armoury?) in Camp Niagara never hosted  a happyland camp for TB patients. 

However, prior to WW II (circa 1938) a TB Summer Camp was located on the Western edge of the Camp Niagara Rifle Range.  The TB Camp was on the shores of Lake Ontario and quite a distance from the main the road, the Lakeshore Road.  If memory serves me the TB camp was operated by the sanitarium in St Catharines, and I believed closed in the early 1950‘s.  The main building of the TB Camp was a large wooden building with a screened porch on three sides. there were a number of small cabins for the TB patients.   Camp Niagara was/is located within the town of Niagara-on-the-Lake, (NOTL) but the rifle ranges were located on the Lake Ontario shores.  The ranges no longer exist.
The NOTL library or Historical Society might have be able to provide more information, contact Linda Gula at Niagara-on-the-Lake Library at Box 430, Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ont, L0S 1J0.


----------



## disilvapattahk (14 Jan 2015)

Mike, you are correct.  Issues concern the Army and therefore should not be fixed as a Regular problem or a Reserve problem.  Training is an Army issue.  Pay is an Army issue.  Yada, Yada, Yada.  There is only one army in this country and we all belong to it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2015)

disilvapattahk said:
			
		

> Mike, you are correct.  Issues concern the Army and therefore should not be fixed as a Regular problem or a Reserve problem.  Training is an Army issue.  Pay is an Army issue.  Yada, Yada, Yada.  There is only one army in this country and we all belong to it.


Buh-bye Sir Spam-a-lot ....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## my72jeep (14 Jan 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Buh-bye Sir Spam-a-lot ....
> 
> *Milnet.ca Staff*



Was wondering what that was?


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2015)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Was wondering what that was?


Especially after a 14-year hiatus for the thread, right?  ;D


----------

